# O&w V Precista



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Iâ€™ve currently got an O&W M4 (which Iâ€™m very happy with) but I now fancy a change, possibly for one of the Precista 300m auto divers. Any opinions as to how the 2 compare and also which is the best value and quality for the money?

BTW â€" before anyone says get a Precista and keep the O&W, I only need one diver!!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

keep 'em both! you can never have enough divers!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

philjopa said:


> BTW â€" before anyone says get a Precista and keep the O&W, I only need one diver!!!!










Have that man banned, it is just that sort of talk that gives a forum a bad name









Andrew

p.s. Don't know much about the precista but I'm definitely in the "have them both camp"


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

I've got a slightly modded M4, which is very nice, very accurate & a great beater...

.

I've got a Precista PRS14 & the finish is exemplary. Timekeeping on mine is well with COSC,

the watch is _not_ COSC certified. It definitely needs a bracelet though & mine is on a Hadley Roma Oyster style.

If you've got big fingers, the crown is fiddly to screw down.

The acrylic crystal has a lovely slight dome & of course, easy to clean off scratches.

.

If you've the money, I think the PRS14 is the better watch. If you haven't, the M4 is just fine.

.

All the best...

.

Jim...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

While I believe your estimate of the number of dive watches one person needs is at least an order of magnitude too low, I'll go with it for the purpose of this post only.

I own both O&W and Precista watches. I feel the Precistas are overall both slightly better watches and a better VFM. They are bigger, which may be a factor, YMMV.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Nalu said:


> While I believe your estimate of the number of dive watches one person needs is at least an order of magnitude too low, I'll go with it for the purpose of this post only.


Personally I prefer a nice chrono to a diver anyday..........there that should stir it up a bit........


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

never had a ow

but i do have a bead blasted prs14

and i realy like it lume is great, dial is clear feels nice and solid

bezel is easy to grasp and turn

agree about the crown though

cost me Â£210 sh

if i was useing it in water i would switch to a one strap rhino


----------

